# WW x SKUNK??



## shuggy4105 (Mar 26, 2007)

i`m growing ww x sweet skunk, just germinated a few beans and popped them into a soil mix.
does anyone have any info on this cross,i.e difficulty in growing,finnished product or anything i may have missed somewhere??
also these beans are tiny man, very small compared to the size i`m used to seeing.
any info/replies very much apreciated,
cheers


----------



## dursky (Mar 26, 2007)

Small seeds are no problem..


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Mar 26, 2007)

*as long as the seed has a nice marble colour you shud be fine. if the seeds are green or light coloured they might not sprout.

Some people like to germ half of the seeds in the packet and, depending on grow space, select the most healthy of plants and discard the ones that just arent as good*


----------

